# two tunnels and a mystery 14&15-04-09



## peanuts (Apr 16, 2009)

went out for a walk with lily along the huddersfield canal on easter monday when she spotted this near the southern entrance to scout tunnel






a nice outflow that appears to go under the canal hmmm not having any kit with us we decided to press on then return next day .
our stroll continued when we came across this





and this





and this





a quick peek revealed lots of debris bits of cable mud and concrete troughing what the hell is it for ?.

so returned home puzzled spoke with the bungle who remebers exploring this himself and was equaly as puzzled to its use 

so returned today suitably booted suited and equiped .

first of all the crazy tunnel full of rubble and so in we go 





evidance of high voltage cable and concrete troughing runs the lenght of the tunnell also signs that whatever insulated the cable had at some time been burned off ? also the sound of fast running water in the distance hmmmmmmmmmm?

arrive at the base of the large brick tower and find this





evidence of a large fire at its base had alook up the tower 




but decided NOT to climb it a little further up came accross this





now i know where the running water was coming from this appears to be a cradle to hold cables above the water and they run for the length of the water tunnel now realy am puzzled why they share the tunnel ?




as can be seen they go off into the distance into what is now avery stoopy tunneland without a full dry suite know way was i crawling down there to investigate !








the water disapeared down this small twisty culvert towards the canal further investigateion found that it went under the canal and came out into the river tame just below this impresive wier












now having had a think about what such high voltage cable would be doing at this location i think i may and i stress may have worked it out ! i suspect the cable may have been the power cable for the convayor that ran from the railway sidings above down to the power station below the river and canal ( the now demolished herod power station )

altogether a nice little explore i will let lilly report on her find


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 16, 2009)

I do love something unusual like this. Nice tour of your investigations and the weir is lovely. Presumably the tower would have been part of the conveyor?
Excellent find, guys.


----------



## LittleMadam (Apr 17, 2009)

Cool explore, I love randomness!!!!


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe the culvert under the canal was for draining the canal.The Kennet and Avon canal around Bradford on Avon had trap doors in the canal bed dropping to culverts below allowing sections of canal to be drained for maintenance.


----------



## beccy (Apr 17, 2009)

What a great report!!

Would love to just come across something like that!!

one thing though - you've put the actual date in your report, and you're not meant to. Just a head's up


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice underground action there. What was at the top of the tower?


----------



## peanuts (Apr 19, 2009)

a man hole cover ! dont think it was part of the conveyer as what remains of that is about 50 yards further along the canal and is way way higher something like 150 above the canal ! will get some pics up when on my home pc
and thank you for all the positive posts


----------



## johno23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Theres just something about the mystery of tunnels and culverts that I cant resist.Very good report and information not to mention the pics of course.Its nice to see someone else getting filthy and p*** wet through for a change.


----------

